# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Dabroston, Diane i ostalo do bebe

## kresina

E lijepe moje da vam objasnim situaciju..
Malo Dabrostona da bi se izazvao ciklus koji je inače neredovit i onda 6 mj Diane, antibebi, a ja hoću bebu   :/ 
Ovakvu terapiju već prošla i uvijek nakon Diana bilo sve uredno idućih 6 mj..
No sad..lipanj bio zadnji mj s tabletama, 7mj. 8 mj sve uredno i naravno potrudimo se moj dragi i ja..ujutro,u podne i navečer, za svaki slučaj   :Embarassed:  
Ovulacija bila pred kraj mjeseca, da bih 3 i 4. 9. primjetila lagano krvarenje, dva dana i gotovo..Očekivani ciklus trebao početi 12.9 ( nakon tableta uvijek uredan) no nema ga još ni danas   :Grin:  
Ali ja i moji živci, nadam se da me razumijete jer ovo traje već godinama, nisam mogla izdržati i kupim test, napravim ga 14.9 o on mi pokaže ooooooooooogromni ------------------- 
 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Ne moram vam pričati kako mi je bilo...
Dal je moguće da je prerano za test, da je pogriješio?
Danas idem kod ginića, samo da ne bi bilo još   :Crying or Very sad:  
Pomagajte...

----------


## kresina

Bila kod ginićke i nema je,    :Evil or Very Mad:    istom u ponedjeljak..

----------


## kresina

Nitko neće pričati sa mnom? Komentirati?  :Sad:

----------


## ina33

Kresina, ovdje je ekipa koja se bavi IVF-om ili inseminacijama, možda bi naišla na bolji odziv na forumu Prije začeća. Pretpostavljam da si mlada (ispod 30), da vjerojatno imaš PCOS (policistične jajnike zbog neredovitih ciklusa). Teško je dati bilo kakav komentar na kašnjenje menge, može biti trudnoća, a da je ono krvarenje bilo implantacijsko (dao Bog), može biti horm. poremećaj, jedino ćeš pouzdano znati ako izvadiš hormon BHCG iz krvi. 14. dana nakon implantacije embrija trebao bi biti oko stotke otprilike, ako si trudna, a vrijednost preko 5 je pozitivna.  Sretno!

----------


## Šiškica

kresina i moj ginekolog je nešto pokušavao s Diane35, pa sa Dabrostonom i naravno da ništa nije upalilo..  tako jedno dvije godine..
problem PCOS je ostao ..
 zatim  sam okrenula ploču.. krenula sam MPO stručnjaku .. pretragama smo svašta otkrili..problem je očito složen ..

tebi preporučam da i ti možda posjetiš kojeg specijalistu i napraviš dodatne pretrage...

----------


## kresina

Žao mi je što sam krivo stavila temu, ne znam dal ju mogu kako premjestiti :/ 
Ma mene živciraju ovi naši doktori, slavonski, izuzev Os, ne želi se nitko posvetiti, samo da te što prije odkantaju i to je to!
Ne znam ni sama više kud i što, promijenila sam doktora, ovo je nova doktorica i učinila mi se na razgovoru ok, ima drukčiji pogled na sve od onog starog doktora.Rekla je probat će mo ovako pa ako nema pomaka idemo za Zg.
Što se tiče jajnika, jesu u klincu, ali ovo malo krvarenje..nikad ga nije bilo, uvijek sve uredno nakon terapije..uredna M.
I ja sam pomislila na usađivanje, al jednostavno se ne usudim nadati   :Sad:  
Osjetim da me i MM drukčije gleda, ja se uz sve razočaranje nadam,al on se ne usudi, danas kaže ne može zamisliti, vjerovati da sam trudna   :Sad:  
U ponedjeljak idem kod gin pa ću sve znati..

----------


## ina33

Kresina, za premještanje teme možeš zamoliti moderatora, ali mislim da neće biti potrebno, samo sam ti htjela objasniti zašto nema toliko puno odgovora na tvoju temu. U Osijeku se MPO-om bave u KB Osijek, imaš ovdje temu Potpomognuta u Osijeku pa pogledaj malo, to su specijalisti za liječenje neplodnosti, a par se računa da je neplodan i da se treba javiti specijalistu ako preko godine dana nezaštićenih odnosa ne dolazi do začeća (ako je žena mlađa od 35), ako je žena starija od 35 onda se taj rok skraćuje na 6 mjeseci. Sretno!

----------

